# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Vdes në skenë Aleko Prodani

## Ujku'80

U nda nga jeta dje ne qytetin e Korçes aktori i mirenjohur i komedise


Aleko Prodani Vdekje tragjike në skenë
I ndaloi zemra në mes të premierës


Oliverta lila
o.lila@gazetashqiptare.com

Jeta e tij është mbyllur aty ku ai jetoi pjesën më të madhe të saj. Aktori i njo hur korçar, Aleko Prodani ka rënë në skenë për të mos u ngritur më. Së bashku me aktorët e teatrit Andon Zako Çajupi të Korçës është ngjitur në premierën e komedisë Tre gra për një burrë të Dario Fo-së. Me lojën e tij mjeshtërore, deri në gjysmën e shfaqjes i falte publikut të qeshurën për të vulosur hidhërimin e tij. Nga ora 19.30 është rrëzuar në mes të skenës. Spektatorët e kanë duartrokitur, si për të mbështetur edhe një herë Artistin e merituar. Të gjithë kanë kujtuar se kjo ishte pjesë e rolit të tij. Regjisori i pjesës, Adonis Filipi i kishte besuar rolin e bojaxhiut Aldo. Ndërsa kanë pritur të ngrihej, ka qenë britma e aktores Zamira Kita që i ka vënë të gjithë në lëvizje. Shtylla e komedisë dhe këtij teatri gjendej në mes të skenës, aty ku është ngritur personaliteti i tij prej aktori. Bëhet e ditur se ambulanca ka mbërritur menjëherë, por fatkeqësisht nuk kanë mundur të bëjnë asgjë. Roli i tij i fundit do të përfundonte këtu, duke lënë pas një varg të madh rolesh të tjerë. Kjo ka qenë shakaja e hidhur e jetës së tij. Një atak në zemër e ka lënë përgjithmonë në skenë. Ishte planifikuar që me këtë shfaqje të ngjitej për një javë në teatrin e Korçës, e më vonë do të udhëtonin në Festivalin e Aktrimit Apollon 2002 në Fier. Pikërisht në këtë festival ai është vlerësuar vjet si aktori më i mirë. Pas një pune të madhe për këtë premierë, ishte shprehur se me Aldo bojaxhiun do ta rrëmbenin përsëri këtë çmim. Por Aleko Prodani do të mbetet edhe si një nga figurat e humorit të hollë që do ti mungojë jo vetëm skenës, por edhe ekranit të televizionit. Borxhliu, Dy herë mat apo Zëvendësi i grave, do të ngelen kujtime të figurës së tij. Ai është një nga themeluesit e Estradës së Korçës, aty ku u formua personaliteti i tij artistik. Pas disa shfaqjeve në estradë kaloi në teatër dhe u bë një nga shtyllat e teatrit të Korçës sidomos në planin e humorit. Një njeri shumë i apasionuar pas artit skenik, për të cilin ishte vlerësuar me çmime të shumta. Aleko Prodani, prej gati 30 vjetësh gëzonte titullin Artist i Merituar, ndërkohë që shijen e skenës e provoi rreth 40 vjet më parë. Nëpërmjet tij kanë marrë jetë më shumë se 200 role të ndryshëm. Skena ka qenë stacioni i fundit i jetës së tij në moshën 64-vjeçare, por jo në kujtimin e atyre që do ta kujtojnë ikonën e humorit shqiptar.

----------


## Julius

Humbje e madhe per skenen shqiptare.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Pasiqe

Aleko Prodani vdiq si Molieri: ne skene. Ishte humoristi me i holle i skenes se estrades shqiptare per vite me radhe. 

Aktor i madh dhe i paharrueshem. Kishte nje finese dhe ndjeshmeri qe shume pak aktore kane pasur. 

Gjithmone kam menduar qe ishte humbje e madhe per Teatrin Kombetar te Tiranes qe nuk e kishte ne gjirin e tij: Aleko preferonte te rrinte ne Korce.

Po edhe nga Korca diti te ishte shume i madh.

Po me vika keq.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Bashkohem edhe une me dhimbjen e te gjithe artdashesve shqiptare. Aleko 

Prodani mbetet nje ikone e skenes dhe nje artist ne kuptimimn e mirefillte te 

fjales. I paharruar qofte kujtimi i tij.

----------


## Manulaki

Uau... sa jam prekur me humbjen e ketij njeriu qe e shihja perdite kur shkoja ne shkolle (gjimnaz), ndersa kur isha e vogel, mbaj mend rrija ne rradhe ne dyqanet poshte pallatit te tij dhe gezohesha sa here shihja gruan e tij qe e kishte (ka) shume te bukur. 
Ngushellimet e mia familjes, si edhe gjithe atyre qe duan artin e vertete.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

*Artisti Prodani ishte duke interpretuar rolin e bojaxhiut Aldo dhe me lojën e tij artistike plot dinamizëm kishte bërë për vete spektatorët e gjithë sallës. Papritur rrëzohet për tokë*


Rreth orës 19.30 të ditës së djeshme, në skenën e Teatrit Çajupi të Korçës vdiq aktori Aleko Prodani. Trupa teatrore ishte duke dhënë premierën e komedisë Tre gra për një burrë i komedianit italian Dario Fo, nga regjisori Adonis Filipi. Artisti Prodani ishte duke interpretuar rolin e bojaxhiut Aldo dhe me lojën e tij artistike plot dinamizëm kishte bërë për vete spektatorët e gjithë sallës. Papritur rrëzohet për tokë burri shtatlartë. Spektatorët duke vlerësuar origjinalitetin e lëvizjes së tij në skenë duartrokitën, por ishte thirrja rrëqethëse e aktores Zamira Kita që interpretonte përkrah tij, e më pas britma e bashkëshortes së aktorit Vjollca Prodani nga vendi ku ishte duke ndjekur shfaqjen, që ngriu gjithë sallën. Aktorë, punëtorë skene, spektatorë shkuan pranë tij dhe u përpoqën ti vinin në ndihmë. Po aktori u nxi në vend. Autoambulaca me kardiologiun Pëllumb Bregu arriti në çast dhe e çoi në urgjencën e spitalit. Mjekët konstatuan vdekjen nga një atak kardiak. 
Aleko Prodani, prej gati 30 vjetësh gëzonte titullin Artist i Merituar. 64-vjeçari u ngjit në skenë për herë të parë 40 vjet të shkuara. Ka realizuar mëse 200 role në gjininë e humorit ku një vend të veçantë zënë rolet komikë në skenën e Teatrit të Korçës, por edhe trupa të tjera teatrale. Për vite ka qënë regjisor i estradës së qytetit. Sadoqë me kohë e kishte marrë librezën e pensionit, ja ku vdekja e mori në skenë. 
Në tre vitet e fundit, me role të ndryshme ka marrë pjesë në festivalin e aktrimit që zhvillohet në Fier dhe vlerësuar me çmimin Aktori më i mirë. Në të njëjtin festival do të prezantohej pas disa javësh me rolin e Aldo bojaxhiut që i mori jetën, një rol që jo vetëm i kishte pëlqyer që në fillim, por e kishte realizuar me mjeshtëri. E kujtojmë interpretimin e tij dhe në kinokomedinë Dy herë mat dhe së fundi, regjisori Artan Minarolli i besoi një rol në filmin në proces Lutje dashurie. Vdekja e Aleko Prodanit është humbje për skenën, mbasi ai renditej ndër aktorët më të spikatur të komedisë shqiptare. 




03/05/2006

----------


## Tigeri

Shqiperia humbi nje artist te madh humori. Vdekja ne skene ka qene shume e dhimbshme per te gjithe sallen dhe familjen e tij. Me ka ardhe shume gjynah qe humben nje njeri kaq te talentuar

----------


## Foleja_

Humbje e madhe  per  skenen shqiptare.Kujtimi per te do te jete i perjetshem. Ndajè  dhembjen me familjaret dhe tere adhuruesit e  Aleko Podranit .

----------


## Larsus

Ngushellime familjes. Ishe shume fytyre familjatre e komedise shqiptare.

----------


## donna76

Sa lajm i hidhur vertet
me ka pelqyer shume ky aktor ishte shume origjinal.
me vika shume keq.
ngushellime familjareve..

----------


## Zemrushja

Ne radhe te pare ngushelloj familjen e Aleko Prodanit...( pasi i njof personalisht te gjithe pjestaret e familjes...kam pas shume mundesi te takohesha me kete familje kohe pas kohe)

Me te vertet.. eshte nje humbje shume e madhe kjo qe po degjojme sot... humbja e Alekos...

Me vjen shume keq qe skena shqiptare humbi nje nga humoristet me te mire te saj....  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Macho

Nje humbje e madhe per skenen shqiptare. U prefte ne paqe shpirti i tij dhe qofte i paharruar kujtimi i ketij aktori te madh. Ngushellime familjareve.

MaChO

----------


## Zemrushja

Ne radhe te pare i shpreh "Ngushellim familjes se tij" ... Eshte nje humbje e madhe per skenen shqiptare dhe per familjen e tij.. I paharruar qofte kujtimi i tij...

Zemrushja

----------


## Del Monako

Pas shume e shume perpjekjesh ne jete ne nje moment vjen fundi per te gjithe. Kush do te jesh edhe si do te jesh. Aleko Prodani ka qene nje nga aktoret e mi te preferuar te humorit Shqiptar. 

Me vjen keq qe lexoj te jete ndare nga jeta.  :i ngrysur: 

Megjithate vepra e tij do mbetet ne kujtimin e cdo artdashesi edhe spektatori.

----------


## 2043

*mirenjohje Vepres Dhe Jetes Qe La Pas
                Aleko Prodani*

----------


## EdiR

Ngushellimet e mia per familjen Prodani dhe per gjithe ata qe paten mundesi te qeshin sado pak nepermjet humorit te tij.
Eshte nje humbje e madhe per te gjithe shqiptaret dhe ne vecanti per ne te Korces.
U prehete ne paqe.

----------


## Era1

Nje nga aktoret e humorit qe me ka pelqyer me shume me lojen dhe talentin e tij artistik. Skena shqiptare ka humbur nje nga njerzit e medhenj te saj.
Ngushellime per familjaret dhe miqte e tij.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Ngushellime Familjes
Humbje e madhe per ta dhe per publikun
.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ngushellime familjes Prodani!

Shqiperia ka humbur nje aktor te madh dhe nje njeri te madh!

----------


## dibrani2006

Ngushlime familjes Prodani.
Vertet nje artist i merituar ka qene,mbreme e degjova ne lajme.
Humbje per te gjithe.

----------

